# Boat Missing



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Another single hander & boat missing and overdue. Notify USCG if anyone spots this guy...he may not know he is "missing"...let's hope so.

Lost_or_Overdue*
*Vessel_Name : S/V Alchemy*
*Vessel_Description: 39FT GRAND SOLAI, WHITE HULL WITH BLUE TRIM, SLOPE RIG AND DIESEL ENGINE. ONLY 1 POB.*
*Communications : 2 HANDHELDS VHF RADIOS; FIXED VHF RADIO.*
*Itinerary : DEPARTED 20 NOV 07 FROM LAS PALMAS MARINA, CAPE VERDE ISLAND ENR TO ANTIGUA.*
*Persons_on_board : MR WILLIAM "BILL" ARCHER, 32 YOA MALE, 160LBS, BLUE EYES, BROWN/BLONDISH HAIR *
*Reason : DEPARTED ON 30 NOV 07 AND HAS NOT BEEN HEARD OF SINCE THEN. *


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have seen the name S/V Alchemy before. He either post here or on another forum. I do hope all is well.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Alchemy is Valiente's boats name.

But his is OK, and its a steel mamoth....

Still, I do hope the Gentleman in cause surfaces.

He is on a Grand Soleil, so he is on a good boat, new, fast and strudry.

I pray for his arrival soon.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Vessel_Description: 39FT GRAND SOLAI, WHITE HULL WITH BLUE TRIM, SLOPE RIG AND DIESEL ENGINE.


Of course I also hope the guy is OK, the weather across the Atlantic has not been good to say the least.

Apart from that I was just wondering whether you copied this straight from the USCG notification.

Do you think they know what Grand Solai with a slope rig is ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually its Grand SOLEIL, not SOLAI....


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Actually its Grand SOLEIL, not SOLAI....


OK, and I suppose the slope should be a sloop, but shouldn't they know that too?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

But it gets better:

Las Palmas is in the canary islands, part of Spain, Cape Verde is off the Coast of Africa, 1000 miles or more further south......

They are saying he left form Las Palmas, Cape Verde....


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

If somebody's been fooling with my cradle, I'll get mad...

Last seen attempting to escape:


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn...that's an ugly boat....       

And Heavy       

And thick...         

And large free board      

And too dry


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Maybe so Alex but I'll bet you wouldn't wanna run into it in the fog.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> Maybe so Alex but I'll bet you wouldn't wanna run into it in the fog.


I don't want to run into him or anyone else....

I don't get caught in fog....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Visual Passage planner says 18 days for my slow boat.. He isn't overdue enough to assume the worst. Just hope he is okay. No mention of SSB, Sat Phone or EPIRB.


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I don't want to run into him or anyone else....
> 
> I don't get caught in fog....


 lol how can anyone forcast fog--you sail ---you risk fog


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

codmander said:


> lol how can anyone forcast fog--you sail ---you risk fog


I only sail when its sunny, less that 10 knots and stay near the marina.

I also sail with many people near me and we shout a lot...

I also have a fog horn.....BLARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I don't want to run into him or anyone else....
> 
> I don't get caught in fog....


Unfortunately, fog's a fact of life around here. I try not to sail in it and have succeeded thus far but the odds are, it'll catch me one day. Hopefully, I have radar by then.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn CC how the hell you get 50 knot winds and fog???


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That's a combo I've never seen. One or the other but not both, unless you're on the mountains.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

While in the mtns, your really not in fog per say, but at the level the clouds are going over the mtns to E Wa! Then again, fog is a cloud that you are in!

Fog is common around here ALL yr tho on the water!

Marty


----------

